# Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2015)

Pressemeldung

*Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt​*







Tostedt. 
Black-Cat-Teamangler Peter Merkel hat wieder zugeschlagen und einen kapitalen Waller mit einer Länge von 243cm und 94,5 Kilo am Oberrhein gefangen. Es ist Peters bisher zweitgrößter Fisch aus Deutschland. Letztes Jahr, etwa um dieselbe Zeit, hat Peter seinen bisher größten Rheinwels mit einer Länge von 253cm bei 103 Kilo gefangen. 

Ein brutaler Biss auf ein in der Testphase befindliches Black Cat Deadbait-System verlangte Peter all seine anglerische Erfahrung ab. 
Mehrfach hätte der Fisch ihm fast die Rute aus der Hand gerissen, so stark schlug und drehte sich der Riesenwels in der starken Rheinströmung. 
Nach 30 Minuten war dann endlich der Gegner müde und ein Riesenkopf ragte aus dem Wasser heraus. Das Monster landete Peter dann mit dem so genannten "Wallergriff" sicher. 
Bezwungen hat er den Fisch mit einer Black Cat Buster Rute in der Länge von 3.00m und einer Fin-Nor Marquesa Rolle in der Größe 40 T.


----------



## Chefkoch85 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*

Ob er den alleine gedrillt hat? 

Kleiner scherz am Rande....

Petri, super Fisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*

Der war gut ;-))


----------



## B.Mech (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*

Petri, toller Fisch #6


----------



## phirania (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*



Chefkoch85 schrieb:


> Ob er den alleine gedrillt hat?
> 
> Kleiner scherz am Rande....
> 
> Petri, super Fisch.



Hatte bestimmt Unterstützung von Babs...

Petri schöner Brocken.


----------



## Hann. Münden (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*

Mageninhalt vom Wels überprüfen. Vielleicht ist dort Babs drinne.


----------



## Arne0109 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*

RESPEKT und Fettes Petri


----------



## raxrue (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*

Super Fang,,Glückwunsch und Respekt..Petri und weiter so...Frage..welche Flüsse kennt eine Angelnde Blondine...Rhein..Inn..main..Po

Scherz am Rande


----------



## Deep Down (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*

Ist im Rhein überhaupt noch Wasser drin?

Ach, diesmal hat Babs leider zu kurz die Rute gehalten!


----------



## marcus7 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*

Petri heil!

Kann wer 3m cat buster und ein dead bait system in Verbindung bringen?
Passives dead bait system oder wie?


----------



## Franz_16 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Petri heil!
> 
> Kann wer 3m cat buster und ein dead bait system in Verbindung bringen?
> Passives dead bait system oder wie?



Hi Markus,
ja - so wie ich die entsprechenden Meldungen von Stefan Seuss und Peter Merkel verstanden habe ist das neue "Black Cat Dead Bait Float System" zum Ansitzangeln auf Wels gedacht. 

Bin sehr gespannt, wie das aussehen wird! 
Soweit ich das verfolgt habe, gibts vom System bzw. Rig an sich noch keine Detailbilder.


----------



## Deep Down (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*

@marcus
Wann vermarkteste Dein lifestyle-dive-search-method-presenting-catfishing?|supergri

Bojen, Klopfen etc ist out!


----------



## HeinBlöd (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*



phirania schrieb:


> Hatte bestimmt Unterstützung von Babs...




Wohl eher von 'Mutti' - wenn man den Familiennamen des Fängers sieht.......

Dickes Petri !


----------



## marcus7 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*



Deep Down schrieb:


> @marcus
> Wann vermarkteste Dein lifestyle-dive-search-method-presenting-catfishing?|supergri
> 
> Bojen, Klopfen etc ist out!



Bin methodisch umgestiegen.

Konstruiere zur Zeit ein leistungsfähiges Welz- U-boot-Auslegesystem....Genaueres ist im Moment noch top secret. 

 Am Ende wissen wir doch alle was da am Haken hing Franz


----------



## Trollwut (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Bin methodisch umgestiegen.
> 
> Konstruiere zur Zeit ein leistungsfähiges Welz- U-boot-Auslegesystem....



Dann musst du aber auch öffentlich bekanntgeben, dass alle Viertelstunde die Ruten krumm sind 
Diese aggressive Vermakrtungsstrategie mit offensichtlichstem Verkaufsgelaber muss nicht sein - obglich ich neugierig bin, wie dat dingens schlussendlich funktioniert


----------



## marcus7 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Dann musst du aber auch öffentlich bekanntgeben, dass alle Viertelstunde die Ruten krumm sind
> Diese aggressive Vermakrtungsstrategie mit offensichtlichstem Verkaufsgelaber muss nicht sein - obglich ich neugierig bin, wie dat dingens schlussendlich funktioniert



Ich könnt mir ne kleine Tauchschaufel oder so ne Art Propeller im "spin o glow"-stil vorstellen. Köderaufhängung, dass der Fisch stabil im Strom steht.

Dennoch glaube ich das die Herren selber sich so ein Ding nicht an die Ruten schnallen. ..die Fische die dafür werben sollen werden bestimmt klassisch gefangen |rolleyes


----------



## Surf (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*

Ich bin auch gespannt was die neue Geheimwaffe ist. Unter Umstände ist das ein Floatsystem in der Art wie es sie auch für Hechte gibt, sprich Auftriebskörper im Fisch,  mit irgendeiner Innovation. Vielleicht ne besondere Verlegung der Vorfachs in den Fisch?... Egal womit: klasse Fisch!


----------



## Carp_fisher (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*

Perti zum Waller toller Fisch#6



marcus7 schrieb:


> Dennoch glaube ich das die Herren selber sich so ein Ding nicht an die Ruten schnallen. ..die Fische die dafür werben sollen werden bestimmt klassisch gefangen |rolleyes



Ja mit Tauwurmbündel:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Mitschman (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*

Mal 'ne technische Frage: Wie wird denn so ein Ungeheuer gewogen?

Grüße von Mitschman


----------



## ernie1973 (14. Juli 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: Rheinmonster zum Sommerauftakt*

Geiler Fisch!

Wenn der auf meiner Aalrute einsteigt, dann Prost Mahlzeit!

Bis zu 1,30 m Wels hat mein Aalgerät am Rhein in der Strömung schon gehalten - aber so einem Monster könnte ich damit nix entgegensetzen...

Trotzdem geil, was alles am Rhein geht!

#6

Petri!

Ernie


----------

